# What would this code create?



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

if a mouse were a/a b/b c/c d/d p/p, what would it's colour be, if any?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

PEW (aka albino).

Any time you see c/c, regardless of what else is present, the mouse is albino.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Albino, with Lavender (Pinkeyed Lilac) underneath.

W xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Lavender is often bred and shown as champagne. 

I have some champagnes from Finland who are a/a b/b d/d p/p.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm...isn't a pink eyed lilac a silver? No, that can't be...more coffee...


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Nope. It's lavender but the ones you usually see have been bred toward champagne. If I remember I will take pictures for you.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No need; I must have about ten of thst type. Coffee = good!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Super, then you can take pictures for me! 

I sometimes drink a little bit of coffee with my milk and sugar. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

When I get off to a late start and don't have time for breakfast I pour a half of cup of extra milk (on top of what we already call 'having a little coffee with her milk) in a BIG mug and dump in an envelope of Carnation Instant Breakfast Milk Chocolate and reheat for a bit. Yummer's! Great for a quick take off in orbit around town.

It may go without saying, but the coffee is very, very strong....and if I think of it, there's a few drops of pure vanilla...though I usually do that in iced coffee. Sometimes I wander around in the heat of a summer evening with a jar full of iced coffee with Meyer's Rum (very very dark an sweet) and a few drops of vanilla...it looks kinds gross, but, oy, is it good!

Very OT. Not sry.


----------

